# Cows milk first thing?



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

My doe is due Sunday. 
I'm planning to bottle feed right away. Mama is allready showing congested udder :-( 
Can I start them on colostrum powder mixed with cows milk?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I would milk the colostrum from mama while you can


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

kccjer said:


> I would milk the colostrum from mama while you can


If I can't get anything is it ok to use the cows milk?
I have colostrum powder on hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Colostrum from their momma is best, or any goat colostrum you can get.
They absolutely need it in first 24-48 hrs of life.
What are the symptoms that shows congested udder? Has she been milked clear through gestation?


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

nancy d said:


> Colostrum from their momma is best, or any goat colostrum you can get.
> They absolutely need it in first 24-48 hrs of life.
> What are the symptoms that shows congested udder? Has she been milked clear through gestation?


I bought goat colostrum powder. I was wondering if I should mix it with cows milk or water?

I've never milked her yet.

Here's the story....
Last year I bought 2 nigerian dwarfs mother and daughter for milking they were not yet bread.

I knew nothing about goats and the person I bought them from said the mom was a good milker the daughter was a year old and had not been bread. The owner told me she was infertile.

I bread them both...
The daughter delivered twins on April 22nd
She has ALL signs of CAE and a congested udder
The mom who is due on Sunday
Is showing ALL signs of cAE and has a hard udder with plate likes discs in her udder (exactly the same as her daughter)

I have found "pet" homes for the two babies born April 22nd

I will be culling both the mom and daughter once babies are weaned and happy away from mom :-(

It has been an exhausting learning experience! 
We are aiming to raise goats for milk so it doesn't make sense to keep 2 who do not provide milk. 
It's terribly sad! These are our first goats and we LOVE them!

So I'm trying to prepare to care for the new babies who will be here any day. 
I most likely will NOT have any goats milk available. I have colostrum powder on hand do I mix it with cows milk or water?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

What do the instructions say?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes look at the instructions. I have some and it says to milk with milk. Now the problem is it's not going to cover all those nasty disease that are floating around. If you know any breeders near you ask if they have some colostrum they can spare. You can even put a add on craigslist. If you can't get your hands on any then I would be giving a cd antitoxin shot at birth and do your best to keep her from getting sick. She is going to have no antibodies  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What other signs of CAE have they shown, arthritis or immune problems?


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

lovinglife said:


> What do the instructions say?


They say to mix with milk but it doesn't say what kind.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> Yes look at the instructions. I have some and it says to milk with milk. Now the problem is it's not going to cover all those nasty disease that are floating around. If you know any breeders near you ask if they have some colostrum they can spare. You can even put a add on craigslist. If you can't get your hands on any then I would be giving a cd antitoxin shot at birth and do your best to keep her from getting sick. She is going to have no antibodies
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


The mama has had her cDT shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

canyontrailgoats said:


> What other signs of CAE have they shown, arthritis or immune problems?


Just severe arthritis, poor mama can barely walk ;-( her back feet sometimes drag behind her. She still gets up to graze throughout the day though.

Both there immunity "seems" fine. They both eat, drink and act fine! 
I had no worries until there pregnancy progressed. 
Obviously there udders having hard discs inside is the main concern. The daughters arthritis symptoms have disappeared since giving birth.

I feel awful for breeding them! I wish I had known better! :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## justspry (Feb 5, 2014)

There are other things that can cuase that besides cae have they been tested ? Mycoplasm can be treated and it looks like cae and her udder would hard and everything too


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It's ok, these things happen and you just didn't know. The main thing is that you have a plan laid out, and you're strong enough to let go of your does even though you love them. I admire you for that... :hug:

It's possible to keep the kids CAE free, if you're extremely cautious. They cannot come in contact with the mom's milk or birthing fluid. The kids are usually born directly onto a clean sheet and dried off, then taken away from mom and fed clean colostrum. Many have saved their kids this way, it's just something you can consider. Good luck!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

In this case I see no problem using cow milk with the colostrum powder. Sorry you're dealing with it


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

kccjer said:


> In this case I see no problem using cow milk with the colostrum powder. Sorry you're dealing with it


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

canyontrailgoats said:


> It's ok, these things happen and you just didn't know. The main thing is that you have a plan laid out, and you're strong enough to let go of your does even though you love them. I admire you for that... :hug:
> 
> It's possible to keep the kids CAE free, if you're extremely cautious. They cannot come in contact with the mom's milk or birthing fluid. The kids are usually born directly onto a clean sheet and dried off, then taken away from mom and fed clean colostrum. Many have saved their kids this way, it's just something you can consider. Good luck!


Thank you! It's going to be extremely hard! But I honestly don't see any other way. :-(
I've thought about pulling them immediately, but I just don't have the heart to take them from mom yet! In my experience so far the moms seem so connected to there babies immediately, and do so well caring for them. I will find pet homes for the babies making sure the new owners are aware of the situation. If I can't find homes I will keep them until they are old enough to provide some meat. 
It's such an awful experience! Waiting an entire year feeding caring and falling in love with them just to discover they must be culled.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Hopefully they have boys so you can wether them, with girls you risk someone breeding them in the future...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yep milk with what ever kind of milk you plan to use. As for the cdt shot I also thought that the shot while prego would pass to the kid in the womb but was pointed out to me that that's incorrect and actually goes threw the milk....colostrum and that's how the whole vaccinate the last month works. Not at all trying to change your mind of your plan here just pamper the little guys/girls when they are born 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> Yep milk with what ever kind of milk you plan to use. As for the cdt shot I also thought that the shot while prego would pass to the kid in the womb but was pointed out to me that that's incorrect and actually goes threw the milk....colostrum and that's how the whole vaccinate the last month works. Not at all trying to change your mind of your plan here just pamper the little guys/girls when they are born
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Definitely will thanks! She's super miserable today! I'm guessing babies tomorrow! Day 145

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Good luck and happy kidding!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Definitely pull them right at birth. Make sure they have no contact with mom whatsoever. Hopefully all your efforts will be worthwhile and the kids will be able to live happy, disease-free lives. Good luck!


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

OakHollowRanch said:


> Definitely pull them right at birth. Make sure they have no contact with mom whatsoever. Hopefully all your efforts will be worthwhile and the kids will be able to live happy, disease-free lives. Good luck!


Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Lots of tail wagging, grunting, tail bent in half.
I'm thinking babies today, possibly triplets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Any sign of kids yet?


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Nothing yet, I think she's waiting until dark! All signs are there, I've been out with her all day! Just waiting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

This is now my 4th goat delivery, but first time I actually have a due date! Sooooo much nicer! Definitely the way to go!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Aren't due dates awesome?! After reading about people's "horror stories" from guessing their does due date, I swore I'd never let that happen to me! I'll sleep out there with the buck and doe just to know when they breed :lol:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

So, are you going to seperate the kids and bottle feed, or are you going to let them stay on mom and be pet material?..


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Aren't due dates awesome?! After reading about people's "horror stories" from guessing their does due date, I swore I'd never let that happen to me! I'll sleep out there with the buck and doe just to know when they breed :lol:


Yep! This year has been awful! So much has been learned unfortunately the hard way!

Definitely hand breeding forever! Let's hope my buck NEVER learns to jump fences!

Praying for some brown colored baby's! Everything so far has been black and white.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

And..... Nothing! I thought forsure today! I guess she'll keep me waiting until tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Still waiting. Her udder doubled last night so we'll see!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

If it doubled overnight you are so close it's not funny


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

kccjer said:


> If it doubled overnight you are so close it's not funny


Lol she's giving me a whole lotta talk and no action!
Her daughter did the same! Screamed all day long and finally at 10:00 pm she got silent and started pushing!

It's gonna be a long day

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Remind me next year NOT to breed when delivery time is fly season!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

anything yet?


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Black and white buckling
Tri colored doeling


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Pics coming soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Doe

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Congrats!! Lots of pics please!


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Congrats!!!! They are so stinking cute!!! Boy girl???


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

They are so cute congrats!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Congrats, they are adorable! Did you manage to pull them immediately!


----------



## imbossofchaos (Mar 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

